# NARUTIMATE HERO/ACCEL



## UltimateFighter1 (Apr 6, 2012)

Am I the only one who wants this series back? It seems I'm in the minority.

STORM GENERATIONS is by far the best STORM game. But while the STORM series is decent and playable, I find 2d ninjas to be _way_ more dynamic, and simply more fun. Anyone agree? Disagree? Why?

Theres a lot of beefs I have with the STORM games, but I'll just lay down this for starters: Why sacrifice great gameplay to appeal to casual audience? Not that the casual does not matter, its just that CC2 should not take away from the overall game mechanics. For example, CC2 removed longer ougis and removed clashes. And 2 justus. And more.  From what I understand, these things may have been removed in order to accommodate for online play/3D play. One could argue that simply for the sake of online/3D play, CC2 took out the core mechanics (or rather changed the entire game) that made the gameplay great. That would be problamatic, since the game is only worth it's online mode/aesthetics (respectively) at that point. What ya think?

I'm both a Naruto fan and a video game fan. I think that CC2 took the Naruto franchise and made sweet games in NH3, Accel 1 and 2. I also think these mechanics should be brought back in a future game, maybe on the Vita or something (Ideally PS3..but yeah...). 

Ok, sound off!


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Apr 6, 2012)

I prefer the 2D games too, Accel 2 is the best Naruto game ever made.


----------



## UltimateFighter1 (Apr 6, 2012)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> I prefer the 2D games too, Accel 2 is the best Naruto game ever made.



Agreed. For many reasons. Some come to mind:
-Characters(well reprensented with an 2 jutsus, 2-3 ougis, and various awakenings) 
-Lots of Items (Liked the "Super Smash Bro's" feel so to speak. No two games played the same.) 
-Fast combo system (lots of combos ground /air, grabs and cancels) 
-seemless gameplay (flows well, only "pauses" are for awesome ougis)
-awesome presentation (From the opening cutscenes, to the story mode, to even the depth in practice mode, things were put together nicely)


----------



## bigduo209 (Apr 7, 2012)

The biggest issue I've had with the STORM series is that lack of attention-to-detail for every character's awakenings.

The PS2 series payed attention to that by giving everyone different looks, movesets, and specific properties (strengths/weaknesses) for when they awakened. 

In the STORM series everyone gets a generic blue aura with a power boost, the only real exceptions are major characters and Neji/Hinata with their chakra draining damage.


----------



## UltimateFighter1 (Apr 7, 2012)

bigduo209 said:


> The PS2 series payed attention to that by giving everyone different looks, movesets, and specific properties (strengths/weaknesses) for when they awakened.



HUGE factor. The attention given to the movesets, along with pretty much the rest game was phenomenal. Characters had varying stamina to different weapon properties. And like you stated, because the diversity of the awakenings, the overall gameplay was improved. Theres an abundance of things from the Naruto franchise that could be used in game, and Accel's battle sytem was able to capture _a lot _of it.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 7, 2012)

Accel 2 was good ruined by one thing and that was assist, they broke the whole game.

Narutimate Hero 3 is hands down the best of the series, it's the most balanced in the series, and has the most ougis and customization, Accel 2 had a nice story mode over it though.


----------



## UltimateFighter1 (Apr 7, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Accel 2 was good ruined by one thing and that was assist, they broke the whole game.
> 
> Narutimate Hero 3 is hands down the best of the series, it's the most balanced in the series, and has the most ougis and customization, Accel 2 had a nice story mode over it though.



Yes, true story, thats why most people played with assists OFF! 

And regardless of whether NH3 was better than Accel, the 2D gameplay in both games was still intricate and dynamic, and thus should be brought back!


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 7, 2012)

It's a shame you actually couldn't turn assist off, you had to just not press the button.


----------



## Wu Fei (Apr 7, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Accel 2 was good ruined by one thing and that was assist, they broke the whole game.
> 
> Narutimate Hero 3 is hands down the best of the series, it's the most balanced in the series, and has the most ougis and customization, Accel 2 had a nice story mode over it though.



i was going to say this. Accel 2 was damn near perfect if it wasn't for the assists. NH3 remains the best for this reason alone.

Storm took the good things away and expanded on the worst.

The combo strings for characters in the 2D games were awesome. The shuriken canceling and figuring out button locks. Add in the movement on the screen, wall running and items actually meaning shit. LOVED IT.

I bought Storm 2 and i felt like i was trolled. it was the only game i ever returned. pissed me off so much. rasengan spam, kakuzu and hidan assists. watever.


----------



## UltimateFighter1 (Apr 7, 2012)

Wu Fei said:


> i was going to say this. *Accel 2 was damn near perfect *if it wasn't for the assists. NH3 remains the best for this reason alone.
> 
> Storm took the good things away and expanded on the worst.
> 
> The combo strings for characters in the 2D games were awesome. The shuriken canceling and figuring out button locks. *Add in the movement on the screen, wall running and items actually meaning shit. LOVED IT.*I bought Storm 2 and i felt like i was trolled. it was the only game i ever returned. pissed me off so much. rasengan spam, kakuzu and hidan assists. watever.



Yep, pretty much near perfect. Assists and random quirks kept it from that. But thats what sequels are for! Things can improve. Problem is that CC2 completely left a battle system that worked _great_.
Again, the movement on-screen and item system were both amazing.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 7, 2012)

Accel 3.


----------



## DeathWish08 (Apr 7, 2012)

I think it would be pretty cool for them to make Accel 3 with the graphics that we currently have on the Storm games. I would more than likely buy it.


----------



## UltimateFighter1 (Apr 7, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Accel 3.



Yep, pretty much doesn't count. When I refer to the Accel/HERO series, I'm thinking of NH3, Accel 1 & 2. In Accel 3, CC2 choose to remove core mechanics to accommodate for 4 player gameplay...plus it was on the PSP...just wasn't on par with the others. 

After just playing Accel 2 for an hour or so, I realize the _speed_ is notably faster than the others. But at the same time, the pace can be also slow, due to the various ways the game can be played. The variety of ways the game can be played definitely added depth to the experience.


----------



## UltimateFighter1 (Apr 8, 2012)

And for those who don't know the series:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SJCJhQcT1Cs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2012)

bigduo209 said:


> The biggest issue I've had with the STORM series is that lack of attention-to-detail for every character's awakenings.
> 
> *The PS2 series payed attention to that by giving everyone different looks, movesets, and specific properties (strengths/weaknesses) for when they awakened. *
> 
> In the STORM series everyone gets a generic blue aura with a power boost, the only real exceptions are major characters and Neji/Hinata with their chakra draining damage.



fucking bolded part.. yes i wish the series came back.. but the Storm series is selling... and because of a good reason as well.. 

STORM games are good.. but the Hero/Accel games were perfect


----------



## Psysalis (Apr 8, 2012)

In accel 2, I think one of my favorite features in the game were the active transformation/power up modes. Activating the gates / or mangekyo at anytime with a pretty decent and fair health drain. Also the  jutsu clashes were epic , being able to clash a chidori against a giant fireball was pure fun.

NH3 & Accel 2 vids in spoiler, good times.


*Spoiler*: __ 




[YOUTUBE]4ezUXze7_9I[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]vvoAOFVspLY[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]1EFPa3RblnQ[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]vD1MzJFf9J8[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]oo3IsepGEHU[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]dCo1zOZwmRk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## UltimateFighter1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Khris said:


> *STORM games are good.. but the Hero/Accel games were perfect*



Agreed. I just hit up CC2's twitter simply saying the above. They need to know that their 2d games have an actual fanbase.


----------



## slickcat (Apr 9, 2012)

accel 2 for me was perfect, I didnt like the team system but their ougis were much better than the ones in storm, much better combos, epic cancels, and some really badass moves like naruto transforming into a shiruken and homing the enemy just after you send one of your clones forward. Still my most preferred series. 

The story mode I also loved, was rpgish with different terrains.  CC2 should make an action adventure game b4 they make another storm 3. it shouldnt follow asuras wraths footsteps in no customization and character upgrade I ll readily buy that


----------



## Valakrie (Apr 9, 2012)

I didn't play Accel 2, but Accel 1. I remember I spent like $70 on Accel 1 just to hear that accel 2 was released a couple of months later, and couldn't find anyone willing to buy Accel 1. Screw that lol!

I was personally really surprised that CC2 thought that it was necessary to make an even more accessible Naruto game with storm 2. I thought that the Narutimate hero/accel series was casual enough to the point where anyone could get into the game and have fun, but there was also an amount of depth to the game if you wanted to take it further. The storm series looks graphically great and can be fun, and in my opinion it is more closely _accurate_ to the manga; but honestly its like I've said before, if CC2 were to make a new Accel game with graphics similar to the Storm series, I wouldn't even care about the storm series anymore (In CC2's defense, I felt that the changes in generations were mainly positive, though).

One thing that I liked about accel was the variety in awakenings. I think it was pretty normal for characters to have like 1-2 awakenings, so things like naruto having both sage mode and six tails could technically be possible instead of making them separate characters. Ougis were flashy just like everyone wants them to be, and I think CC2 used more creativity in characters movesets when in comparison to the storm series (Which can be a good or bad thing), and characters overall felt different despite the "press circle repeatedly to do a combo" aspect still being in the game. KnJ was much more balanced, elements like chakra management and movement were an essential part of the game and they really contributed to the game's depth and fast gameplay.


----------



## UltimateFighter1 (Apr 9, 2012)

> I didn't play Accel 2, but Accel 1. I remember I spent like $70 on Accel 1 just to hear that accel 2 was released a couple of months later, and couldn't find anyone willing to buy Accel 1. Screw that lol!



LOL! 



> I was personally really surprised that CC2 thought that it was necessary to make an even more accessible Naruto game with storm 2. *I thought that the Narutimate hero/accel series was casual enough to the point where anyone could get into the game and have fun, but there was also an amount of depth to the game if you wanted to take it further.* The storm series looks graphically great and can be fun, and in my opinion it is more closely _accurate_ to the manga;* but honestly its like I've said before, if CC2 were to make a new Accel game with graphics similar to the Storm series, I wouldn't even care about the storm series anymore *(In CC2's defense, I felt that the changes in generations were mainly positive, though).



Thats what I'm wondering about. It appealed to both the "casual" and the "hardcore" gamer. And why leave behind such a great fighting engine!? Pretty much the only thing that needed to be fixed was assists, in Accel 2. Other than that, the Accel fighting engine was basically spot on. 



> One thing that I liked about accel was the *variety* in awakenings. I think it was pretty normal for characters to have like 1-2 awakenings, so things like naruto having both sage mode and six tails could technically be possible instead of making them separate characters. Ougis were flashy just like everyone wants them to be, and I think CC2 used more *creativity* in characters movesets when in comparison to the storm series (Which can be a good or bad thing), and characters overall felt different despite the "press circle repeatedly to do a combo" aspect still being in the game. *KnJ was much more balanced, elements like chakra management and movement were an essential part of the game and they really contributed to the game's depth and fast gameplay*.



Diversity and creativity in these games, (Specifically NH3-Accel 2) were on point. And again, the movement as well as the charka system (jutsu, ougi, KnJ) were both well implemented. All these features positively added to the game.


----------



## Psysalis (Apr 9, 2012)

One of the things I find funny is that in Accel 2, Deidara was one of my favorite characters to use. Can't stand him in these new games now lol. Also I never really complained about the Sound 4 not making it in generations, but they all had a pretty decent moveset going for them in the older games. Sakon/Ukon were pretty damn fun to play as.


----------



## bigduo209 (Apr 9, 2012)

UltimateFighter1 said:


> Thats what I'm wondering about. It appealed to both the "casual" and the "hardcore" gamer. And why leave behind such a great fighting engine!? Pretty much the only thing that needed to be fixed was assists, in Accel 2. Other than that, the Accel fighting engine was basically spot on.



My Theory: CC2 got tired of making the 2D games, they made 5 games based around that type of play-style on the PS2. They decided to move away from the original approach to a new one for next-gen consoles. So why not go from 2D to 3D? Seems like the next logical step. Looking at the original trailer (The Naruto PS3 Project) you can tell they were going for something grander than what the STORM games actually are now.

I think when CC2 started actually testing a lot this stuff, they probably realized they couldn't implement all the same things that were in the 2D games. Maybe they did it because of technical limitations, or they did it for the reason of game mechanics, but CC2 probably dialed back the NH/UN PS2 stuff for those particular reasons.

I think ever since Storm 1 CC2 has been trying to figure out what to keep from from the NH/UN games, and what they should change or cut-out going forward. We can see with Storm 2 and Generations that they were shortening Ougis for gameplay with the former, but bringing back the creativeness of Ougis with the latter (see the 1st/2nd Hokage and Obito for ex.).

CC2 is still experimenting with the STORM games and what works well for them, hopefully that includes reworking most of the characters' movesets/ougis/animations/awakenings for future games.


----------



## UltimateFighter1 (Apr 9, 2012)

> My Theory: CC2 got tired of making the 2D games, they made 5 games based around that type of play-style on the PS2. They decided to move away from the original approach to a new one for next-gen consoles. So why not go from 2D to 3D? Seems like the next logical step. Looking at the original trailer (The Naruto PS3 Project) you can tell they were going for something grander than what the STORM games actually are now.



Perhaps they did get tired, and wanted to try something new. Nothing wrong with that I guess, as long as new is also _good_. Back in 2008, I was all for STORM when it was announced. And as you stated, it seemed like CC2 was aiming for something grander. Plus It was something different, but 2 sequels later, the gameplay is still subpar compared to ACCEL/HERO.



> I think when CC2 started actually testing a lot this stuff, they probably realized they couldn't implement all the same things that were in the 2D games. Maybe they did it because of technical limitations, or they did it for the reason of game mechanics, but CC2 probably dialed back the NH/UN PS2 stuff for those particular reasons.



I definitely commend CC2 for trying something new. 3D ninjas can be fun and spectacular. Whether they achieved their goals for STORM, I'm not really sure. Nevertheless, I think the 2D system CC2 left behind is far better than the current 3D one. Its been about 4 years, so I'm begging that CC2 bring 2D back. 



> I think ever since Storm 1 CC2 has been trying to figure out what to keep from from the NH/UN games, and what they should change or cut-out going forward. We can see with Storm 2 and Generations that they were shortening Ougis for gameplay with the former, but bringing back the creativeness of Ougis with the latter (see the 1st/2nd Hokage and Obito for ex.).
> 
> CC2 is still experimenting with the STORM games and what works well for them, hopefully that includes reworking most of the characters' movesets/ougis/animations/awakenings for future games.



I'm all for experimenting, but why desert a system that worked beautifully? Not that they should forget about 3D, but perhaps they can consider next gen (PS3 or Vita) 2D ninja games.


----------



## bigduo209 (Apr 10, 2012)

UltimateFighter1 said:


> Perhaps they did get tired, and wanted to try something new. Nothing wrong with that I guess, as long as new is also _good_. Back in 2008, I was all for STORM when it was announced. And as you stated, it seemed like CC2 was aiming for something grander. Plus It was something different, but 2 sequels later, the gameplay is still subpar compared to ACCEL/HERO.


Like I said, they're still experimenting. Storm 2 was the 1st UN game with online multiplayer. It's the 1st time they had to think about netcode, retuning the gameplay for online to work, they expanded on the roster of new characters, and had to do a huge story mode.

Generations is the 1st time CC2 had to really think about balancing the game, about including/changing existing mechanics to work, refine the online portion, add extra game modes, and create a story mode that follows the anime while the cinematics guys work on Asura's Wrath.

While you may not like the direction they've taken, they are taking steps to improve the series on multiple fronts with one game at a time.



UltimateFighter1 said:


> I definitely commend CC2 for trying something new. 3D ninjas can be fun and spectacular. Whether they achieved their goals for STORM, I'm not really sure. Nevertheless, I think the 2D system CC2 left behind is far better than the current 3D one. Its been about 4 years, so I'm begging that CC2 bring 2D back.



I like the 2D games too, but I don't see the 3D games as a bad thing as long they consistently improve with each game. I would love to see a 2D UN/NH anniversary special version with the newer characters, or just an HD collection.


UltimateFighter1 said:


> I'm all for experimenting, *but why desert a system that worked beautifully*? Not that they should forget about 3D, but perhaps they can consider next gen (PS3 or Vita) 2D ninja games.


To try something new instead of simply doing the same thing over and over again. Who knows what they'll do in the future, they could go back 2D or improve the STORM series on more powerful hardware.

As long they don't go the same crappy route the DBZ games took, I'm good with whatever they do at this point.


----------



## UltimateFighter1 (Apr 10, 2012)

> Like I said, they're still experimenting. Storm 2 was the 1st UN game with online multiplayer. It's the 1st time they had to think about netcode, retuning the gameplay for online to work, they expanded on the roster of new characters, and had to do a huge story mode.
> 
> Generations is the 1st time CC2 had to really think about balancing the game, about including/changing existing mechanics to work, refine the online portion, add extra game modes, and create a story mode that follows the anime while the cinematics guys work on Asura's Wrath.
> 
> While you may not like the direction they've taken, they are taking steps to improve the series on multiple fronts with one game at a time.



Yes, good points. The STORM games are improving, and I appreciate that. However, I'm fond of CC2's 2D games so I'm petitioning for them. If CC2 decides they want to wait until 2013-14 to release a 2D game, so be it. I just want them to do it _sometime_, rather than abandon 2D all together.



> I like the 2D games too, but I don't see the 3D games as a bad thing as long they consistently improve with each game. I* would love to see a 2D UN/NH anniversary special version with the newer characters, or just an HD collection.*



Yes, something mantaining the mechanics of Accel 2, (minus assists )



> To try something new instead of simply doing the same thing over and over again. Who knows what they'll do in the future, they could go back 2D or improve the STORM series on more powerful hardware.
> 
> As long they don't go the same crappy route the DBZ games took, I'm good with whatever they do at this point.



I don't know why exactly CC2 moved to 3D. Could have been the above reason, or perhaps other factors. At any rate, its not a bad thing. Why not try something new? Good for CC2. Only thing is, as a fan of their 2D games, I'm hoping CC2 doesn't leave behind their 2D fighting engine. It was _great_. And in terms of them doing the same thing over and over again, so what? It if ain't broke, keep drivin.


----------



## Wu Fei (Apr 13, 2012)

naruto summoning a windmill shuriken throwing it, then throwing the item windmill shurikens, then pressing up combo to kagebunshin and henge into windmill and toss yourself at the opponent. So much random shit u could do in the 2D games.


----------



## UltimateFighter1 (Apr 15, 2012)

2D games were simply more innovative. To this day, I'd rather play Accel 2 over the new Storm Generations.


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 15, 2012)

Aceel 3 was the best and most balanced of the series, the only OP's where the 2nd Hokage and Yondaime Hokage.

Accel 3 is pretty cool too, with the 2v2 thing and all.


----------



## UltimateFighter1 (Apr 17, 2012)

You mean _Accel 2 _was the most balanced? If so, I agree. (minus the assists and few characters).


----------



## UltimateFighter1 (May 17, 2012)

Are people still playing STORM? Do people still like that game? I'd welcome a change to 2D. Because the 2D gameplay allows for each match to be significanlty different, I think the game would have more longevity. 

Figure feedback from STORM players would be nice.


----------



## Lishenron (May 17, 2012)

It'd certainly be nice if they changed it to 2d. As long as it retains the core game elements of Un3/ Accel 2  ( I never actually played accel 2 but heard it's one of the best) then it'd be a hell of a lot better than the storm games imo

I doubt cc2 will return to it. Atleast for the Ps3/360. Cc2 did atleast make improvements in generations, but it still isn't as good as either of the ps2 games Un3 and accel


----------



## Skywalker (May 17, 2012)

I sure wouldn't mind playing a game like this online, it'd be more interesting then the Storm bullshit.


----------



## UltimateFighter1 (May 24, 2012)

Seems to me that Generations isn't fit for the long hual? While having lots of characters, the gameplay seems to get borish fast (judging from the STORM forums). Personally, I know four guys who bought Generations, and are simply done with it now. They're huge fans of Cyberconnect2's work, but they had more fun playing the old ps2 games.


----------



## UltimateFighter1 (Aug 7, 2012)

So with STORM 3 in the making, CC2 has again decided to reach out to the fans for suggestions. However it seems the suggestion form is for theoverall future of the Narutimate series as well. 

That being said those of you who like 2D gameplay should put your input in. 

Oh and a #2Dninja movement may be in the works....Stay tuned....

-UltFighter


----------



## slickcat (Aug 7, 2012)

Again Accel is always welcomed but I doubt they will change the storm style because the storm version has so much potential they have yet to tap. Also the reason why ppl loved accel so much was because it lacked online. If that game had online its easily as broken, though its not up for discussion that the mechanics in the game were more seamless and more structured with a real fighter perspective rather than storm being cinematic.


----------



## UltimateFighter1 (Aug 18, 2012)

Get hype! 8.21.12  

Link removed

2DNinjas movement start! Seems like the fans are putting something together... if you like the ACCEL/HERO games, definitely support!


----------



## LILBTHEBASEDGOD (Aug 18, 2012)

I can make a video about bringing this series back...my videos reached to CC2 plenty of times I just need help on the reasons why it should be brought back- Lil B


----------



## UltimateFighter1 (Aug 18, 2012)

LILBTHEBASEDGOD said:


> I can make a video about bringing this series back...my videos reached to CC2 plenty of times I just need help on the reasons why it should be brought back- Lil B



Read this thread in its entirety. It'll help some.


----------



## LILBTHEBASEDGOD (Aug 19, 2012)

TheBasedGod has spoken to both Rockman and Forte for this collaboration...expect something soon...- Lil B


----------



## Icegaze (Aug 19, 2012)

My favourite Naruto video game is UNS 2 by quite a margin. I prefered the overall gameplay mechanics of the game even compared to UNS 1.
UNS 3 has the most promise in my eyes though.

Never was a fan of the Narutimate/Accel series...


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 19, 2012)

UNSG and UN3/4 are my favorite UN games to date really.  
(If only UN5 was localized here though.....).


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 19, 2012)

Didn't this game... suck mandingo DICK?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 19, 2012)

What game?


----------



## UltimateFighter1 (Aug 19, 2012)

@Shion

The series could very well be detested by many, yet at the same time be enjoyed by others.


----------



## Orochimaru800 (Aug 19, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Didn't this game... suck mandingo DICK?



No, because games do not suck mandingo dicks.


----------



## Velocity (Aug 20, 2012)

Well, Mandingo _is_ a porn star (thanks Google!), so games might do if they were paid enough.


----------



## UltimateFighter1 (Aug 21, 2012)

Lets Go.

louboutin


----------



## UltimateFighter1 (Aug 23, 2012)

Keepin it movin.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AJK-j793yWc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LILBTHEBASEDGOD (Aug 23, 2012)

TheBasedGod just finished interviewing Rockmankb the video will be epic- Lil B


----------



## LILBTHEBASEDGOD (Aug 23, 2012)

My interview with Rockmankb- Lil B

NO ITEMS! FOX ONLY! FINAL DESTINATION!


----------



## UltimateFighter1 (Aug 24, 2012)

Nice interview TheGamertagerz.

These games need to come out.  -__-  LOL. Its clear that the 2D Narutimate games have solid gameplay.

At this point, those who want the games back need to come together as a collective unit. While Rockman and Forte are doing lots for the movement, if its only them who want playable Naruto games, CC2 won't budge. Community must continue to email, tweet, facebook, contact others(along with CC2) about 2Dninjas.


----------



## LILBTHEBASEDGOD (Aug 27, 2012)

UltimateFighter1 said:


> Nice interview TheGamertagerz.
> 
> These games need to come out.  -__-  LOL. Its clear that the 2D Narutimate games have solid gameplay.
> 
> At this point, those who want the games back need to come together as a collective unit. While Rockman and Forte are doing lots for the movement, if its only them who want playable Naruto games, CC2 won't budge. Community must continue to email, tweet, facebook, contact others(along with CC2) about 2Dninjas.



Yeah I'm working with many higher ups to make this possible stay tuned for more surprises....meantime I'm moving forward in the movement with a UN5 all justus video- Lil B

All My Love


----------



## UltimateFighter1 (Sep 5, 2012)

Classic 2Dninjas. Memories.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HhgfgE_gFO0&feature=g-all-u[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## UltimateFighter1 (Sep 7, 2012)

CC2 sees fanbase reaction...


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 7, 2012)

I think it's common knowledge that everyone wants the hero series back, those where some of the most fun fighting games ever!
Specially Narutimate Hero 3. It is still easily the best Naruto Game ever.


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 7, 2012)

I bloody love accel 3. Suigetsu has some really cool move sets and a stage! Too bad I lost practice with him.


----------



## shyakugaun (Sep 8, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> I think it's common knowledge that everyone wants the hero series back, those where some of the most fun fighting games ever!
> *Specially Narutimate Hero 3. It is still easily the best Naruto Game ever.*



...


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 8, 2012)

shyakugaun said:


> ...



So what is the best naruto game for you then?


----------



## SignOfKai (Sep 8, 2012)

Once this Storm business is done, I expect a new Narutimate Hero game spanning from the beginning of Naruto to the end of Shippuden.

And where the hell is my Uzumaki Chronicles on PS3?


----------



## Icegaze (Sep 8, 2012)

My favourite Naruto games in this order:
1. UNS 2
2. UNS 1
-. UNS G
4. GNT EX 2 (Wii)
5. ACCEL 2
etc.

Was never really a fan of the Narutimate series because of the gameplay and exaggerated ougi. I also wasn't a fan of the characters always turning into human balls when the summersaulted.


----------



## UltimateFighter1 (Oct 12, 2012)

SignOfKai said:


> Once this Storm business is done, I expect a new Narutimate Hero game spanning from the beginning of Naruto to the end of Shippuden.



Thats what we're gunning for! Heres an update for the 2DNinjas out there. 

You Know My Name

#2DNINJAS INVADE NYCC!!!


----------



## creative (Oct 12, 2012)

ahh. I remember the narutimate accel series. that's the one where characters pull off crazy ass magical jutsu so big it, the jutsu have to be shown on a completely different background with quick time events to determine who wins. I prefer the 2D fighting over the storm engine personally.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Oct 12, 2012)

what about the clash of ninja games? I know, tomy, different battle system, but i like those games (gnt4 and conr3 to be more clear)


----------



## creative (Oct 12, 2012)

Clash of ninja didn't strike me as interesting until 4. there was a canceling system that that let you cut into more attack and defense options. made you think more about when you should use your chakra. here's an example of the cancel system at work.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2snzWWlmCB0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Oct 12, 2012)

i heard gnt ex special didn't do so well, and i doubt they'll come up with conr4 until more content is made enough to consider it a new game. all the former had was raikage, bee, sage naruto and minato. sasuke, jiraiya, orochimaru, tsunade and itachi got new finishing moves but that shouldn't count much as new moves or combos. moveset wise they were still the same.


----------



## creative (Oct 12, 2012)

true enough. still though, ninja taisen was fun for it's time. the new ones feel gimmicky as fuck though.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 12, 2012)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> i heard gnt ex special didn't do so well, and i doubt they'll come up with conr4 until more content is made enough to consider it a new game. all the former had was raikage, bee, sage naruto and minato. sasuke, jiraiya, orochimaru, tsunade and itachi got new finishing moves but that shouldn't count much as new moves or combos. moveset wise they were still the same.



It really didn't from what i heard. Lack of anything besides probably five of the new characters you listed above (where the fuck were Pain, Konan, etc?!), a re-skin for Sasuke, a new sub mechanic, and online...zip.  If only GNT4 saw a localization.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Oct 13, 2012)

no pain no game as they say


----------



## UltimateFighter1 (Oct 15, 2012)

a creative color said:


> I prefer the 2D fighting over the storm engine personally.



So do I. Heres what CC2's Hiroshi Matsuyama thinks about it. 

2DNINJAS Interview

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=anAvL_mohpU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 15, 2012)

Don't feel like watching it, but what are the important parts from the video though?


----------



## UltimateFighter1 (Oct 15, 2012)

Its a good watch, and they are quite a few points made.

Matsuyama appears to appreciate the 2Dfans dedictaion to bring back the series. While they could bring back the series, lots more feedback would be needed for the 2D games. The games need more support. But bottom line, a comeback could actually happen, if the fans wanted it. Fans just have to respond.  Otherwise, we'll only have Storm. I like Storm, but I'm good to go for another 2D game.


----------



## LILBTHEBASEDGOD (Oct 16, 2012)

Just type here that you want 2D Naruto games to come back!



Hiroshi said if enough people do this then it will come back- Lil B


----------



## UltimateFighter1 (Oct 18, 2012)

Yeah, it's as simple as that. 

I was just playing Generations the other day, and is it just me, or does the gameplay seem, idk, redundent? Of course, lets be honest, all games can feel like that. But theres a difference between "something getting old" and a not-so-good fighting engine. I found myself chakra dashing constantly, comboing, substituting accordingly, jump blocking in order to save subsitutions, justsu from far away(probably setting up with shuriken or an assist), and repeat.

Is that basically it? Not to mention weapons don't seem to be that important in the game. At least not gamechanging? But I haven't played the game that much, so perhaps I'm missing things. I did like using Danzo a lot(mainly because his strings look cool) but all the while the characters play very similarly and it seems the game focuses on looks rather than gameplay...guess we'll see what they do in STORM 3. 

I'm interested though, (not sure if anyone answered the opening question of the thread lol) :  _*What is so appealing about STORM gameplay*_? I just see such a huge gap in terms of gameplay quality (that is, between Storm and Accel/Hero), so im wondering why all the hype for Storm. If CC2 gave 2DNinjas a chance and created a 2D game for current gen,(which they haven't) I'd argue it would blow the current games outta here.


----------



## Vash (Oct 18, 2012)

UltimateFighter1 said:


> If CC2 gave 2DNinjas a chance and created a 2D game for current gen,(which they haven't) *I'd argue it would blow the current games outta here*.



No it wouldn't.

Let's face it, there will never be another Accel game again. I watched the video above, and it's so obvious Matsuyama isn't interested in creating anymore entries into the series. He says the best way to show you're interested in seeing another 2d game would be by supporting Storm 3  I have no idea how he figures that works... but whatever.

Hell CC2 won't even re-release any of the Accel games on PSN/Xbox Live because they ( Matsuyama) don't think they would sell. 
I think re-releasing Accel 2 would be a good way to test the market (The same way Capcom are doing with Darkstalkers) but they don't want to take the risk.

Why revert back to an old gameplay style that doesn't sell, when it's so much more safe to stick with the style that's guaranteed to sell? I love the Accel games (I still play Accel 2 all the time) And while I would love to see more 2d games, it's just become so obvious it's not going to happen.

Just my opinion, going by what Matsuyama said. If you still think it's going to happen, then keep on trying.


----------



## UltimateFighter1 (Oct 20, 2012)

> No it wouldn't.



Perhaps, but my point is that it _should_. 



> I think re-releasing Accel 2 would be a good way to test the market (The same way Capcom are doing with Darkstalkers) but they don't want to take the risk.



Again, I think its sad that there is a risk to release a better quality game...  That says something about the fanbase. Of course, this is based off my assumption that the 2D games are superior in terms of gameplay. But Idk, perhaps I'm missing something in the STORM series. Though I doubt it after playing STORM for 4 years.




> Why revert back to an old gameplay style that doesn't sell, when it's so much more safe to stick with the style that's guaranteed to sell? I love the Accel games (I still play Accel 2 all the time) And while I would love to see more 2d games, it's just become so obvious it's not going to happen.



This is precisely why I'm asking, "Why is Storm selling like it is?". STORM being the only Naruto game series out for the current gen consoles may be one answer. For me ,thats definitely the case. I'm a Naruto fan, so I've played/bought the STORM games. But throughout the years I've been thinking, "I'd much rather have Accel/Hero". 

Do people really actually prefer 3D than 2D? Maybe, but if Accel/Hero was given the light of day (not shunned for 5-6 years) it'd have a better support base, who would then buy the game. It seems that people _only_ know about STORM...yet they forget( or never knew) its older, more experienced counterpart. I think if people knew the 2Dgames better, they'd appreciate them more.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 21, 2012)

Jak said:


> No it wouldn't.
> 
> Let's face it, there will never be another Accel game again. I watched the video above, and it's so obvious *Matsuyama isn't interested in creating anymore entries into the series. He says the best way to show you're interested in seeing another 2d game would be by supporting Storm 3*  I have no idea how he figures that works... but whatever.



Aww man! 

I wonder how Accel 6 did on the PSP in terms of sales in Japan then.


----------



## Vash (Oct 22, 2012)

UltimateFighter1 said:


> Perhaps, but my point is that it _should_.



Or they could just keep on improving the storm games.



UltimateFighter1 said:


> Again, *I think its sad that there is a risk to release a better quality game*...  That says something about the fanbase. Of course, this is based off my assumption that the 2D games are superior in terms of gameplay. But Idk, perhaps I'm missing something in the STORM series. Though I doubt it after playing STORM for 4 years.



And what exactly makes a future Accel game a better quality game? They make efforts to improve the Storm series with every release. Sure some of these improvements aren't drastic, and only change gameplay slightly. But I see that as no different than the upgrades that happened from Ultimate Ninja 1 all the way up to Accel 2. 

I sound like a Storm fanboy by saying that, but that's not the case. I'm just not going to pretend the Accel/Ultimate Ninja games were instantly awesome from game one.



UltimateFighter1 said:


> This is precisely why I'm asking, "*Why is Storm selling like it is?"*. STORM being the only Naruto game series out for the current gen consoles may be one answer. For me ,thats definitely the case. I'm a Naruto fan, so I've played/bought the STORM games. But throughout the years I've been thinking, "I'd much rather have Accel/Hero".



Simple! Because they're good games. It's not about being the only current Naruto game out, these games are enjoyable and are just simply fun to play. 

You are downplaying the Storm series simply because you don't like them (Or at least compared to the Accel/Hero games). As much as you don't like the series I'm willing to bet anything that there are even more people that have played the 2D games and still prefer the 3D games. 



UltimateFighter1 said:


> Do people really actually prefer 3D than 2D? Maybe, but if Accel/Hero was given the light of day (not shunned for 5-6 years) it'd have a better support base, who would then buy the game. It seems that people _only_ know about STORM...yet they forget( or never knew) its older, more experienced counterpart. I think if people knew the 2Dgames better, they'd appreciate them more.



And where was this support base when the Accel/Hero games were released? Released on the best selling console ever, the PS2 (and PSP), So there was even more of a chance of the games making money... And it never happened. As I said in my previous post, they aren't going to make something that risks not making money, when they can just as easily make something that's guaranteed to make money.

To release Accel 2 on PSN/Xbox Live all they would need to do is give it an HD upscale, add an online mode (they could use the same netcode as the Storm games), and fix some gameplay balance issues. That's all they need to do... and they won't do it. They don't think it's worth the (little) effort it takes.

So to think that they would create a brand new 2D Naruto game is... yeah. Not going to happen.


----------



## UltimateFighter1 (Jan 30, 2013)

Man, its been a while.

As we approach the release of Storm 3, I hope its a good one. I hope the gameplay turns out to be decent (I'm sure many do). Frankly, I'm interested to see where CC2 will go after Storm 3. Jak says we won't see another Hero/Accel game. I see his point. But honestly I think STORM has had its run. Either CC2 should go back to re-creating Naruto games with the similar depth of the HERO series, or let Naruto games be made elsewhere (which could end up bad). Although, maybe ring outs and new assists mechanics will completely revolutionize the gameplay for good. 

I know, I'm a crazy 2D lunatic, nothin to see here...


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 3, 2013)

The fact that every character had detailed awakening in Accel 2 is one big joke.

To put it frankly, no. Ino, Sakura, Tsunade, Asuma, Kakashi, Orochimaru, Kabuto, Sasuke and so much. Thoses guys just hit harder or regen like Kabuto. The only thing changing their super move.

Hell 10% of the characters had real awakening. Like real transformation, Naruto had 4 tails, PTS Sasuke had CS2, Lee and Guy had the gates, the sound 4 had CS2 too.

The only thing I regret from Accel is that characters had more combos, that's all.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 3, 2013)

NH3 it's beautiful!
Such a fun game, and it was made to be played with friends.

NAccel 3 was loads of fun too, sadly it was only for the psp.


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 3, 2013)

accel 2 ftw best naruto game hands down. i even went as far as to buy swap magic for my ps2 just so i can play it on my US version. i had more fun with that naruto game than i did with any of the storm series, sadly

it was fun playing as 4th hokage, he'd dash all over the place in a blink of an eye. itachi was op as well

NH3 was also another one that was very fun back in the days. the ougi's were beautiful in it too


----------



## UltimateFighter1 (Feb 5, 2013)

Lol yup, I was super pumped when I got my Swap Magic and NA2 in the mail. Turned out to be the best Naruto game I played to date. 2D Battle system ftw.

I'm hype for all the characters and story mode of STORM 3...but I'm not sure if the battle system will cut it. From the looks of it CC2 hasn't changed much of the core battle mechanics. Its cool looking at all the combos but after a while, the game mechanics show its super-casual bent. 

NA2-For more hardcore gamer...more so concerned with battle system
STORM- For more casual gamer...more so concerned with pretty combos/characters


----------

